# No more Disco = No more Trek dominance in the US market?



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Trek got the ultimate in coup by hitching their wagon to USPS. Nothing short of a meteoric rise in Trek popularity took place as droves of people signed up to get on the same bike that Lance rode. 

Now with no "US" team to get behind where does Trek go from here? I mean CSC is really and truly an "American" team, but they've got their Cervelo deal that seems to work for both parties. 

Will we see a huge market share loss for Trek or will they hang on as they've cemented their status as the "GM" of bikes in this country.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

trek will be fine. like everyone else they make most of their $ selling $300 bikes to people who will put them in the garage and go in the house.


----------



## monkey9 (Jul 4, 2007)

Do we see them kicking Felt off of the Slipstream bus? Going from a Tailwind to a Slipstream couldn't be that tough.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

The bigger question is, over the next few years, how much does the road bike market in the US contract? USPS/Disco's success increased everyone's sales in the US as more & more people got interested in cycling. 

Trek is good at taking care of themselves.

Len


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

They might sponsor slipstream now I guess. Or not. Trek might be out of the Pro Tour next year maybe. Or not. I don't know. I'm just still in shock.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> They might sponsor slipstream now I guess. Or not. Trek might be out of the Pro Tour next year maybe. Or not. I don't know. I'm just still in shock.


uzzie, you invest WAY too much emotional energy into your Disco fanboy thing. No one should be "in shock" over this. It's just a cycling team. 

Trek is a large, very successful bicycle company. There is no way they did not have a contingency plan for this already. They'll be fine. The dissolution of Disco will free them up to sponsor some other Euro teams or maybe some US Pro teams. This could be a great thing for cycling. It frees up a lot of money to do other things.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

innergel said:


> uzzie, you invest WAY too much emotional energy into your Disco fanboy thing. No one should be "in shock" over this. It's just a cycling team.
> 
> Trek is a large, very successful cycling team. They'll be fine. The dissolution of Disco will *free them up to sponsor some other Euro teams* or maybe some US Pro teams.


...yeah, Astana needs a bike sponsor...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

innergel said:


> uzzie, you invest WAY too much emotional energy into your Disco fanboy thing. No one should be "in shock" over this. It's just a cycling team.
> 
> Trek is a large, very successful bicycle company. There is no way they did not have a contingency plan for this already. They'll be fine. The dissolution of Disco will free them up to sponsor some other Euro teams or maybe some US Pro teams. This could be a great thing for cycling. It frees up a lot of money to do other things.


Trek will do well I'm sure.

Well, I just really like Discovery and their riders and such. I mean, I'm a pretty big fan. If Manchester United were to disband, I'd be bummed as hell. Worse even actually. I'll get over this of course. It's just well, sad and weird you know. Like, the team you support suddenly ceases to exist one day.

I was really bummed when David Beckham left United a few years back actually as he was my favorite player.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Trek almost certainly would have known long ago that this could be a possiblity. I wouldn't be surprised if they already have a new deal or are very close to one.

I jokingly mentioned Astana in a previous thread, but that makes no sense for Trek. Too much baggage for any team there. Plus I have to believe Kazakhstan will pull the deal eventually. Their two golden boys are now gone.

I'm trying to think of teams that have been with the same manufacturer for a long time. One of those seems like they could get displaced. Trek almost certainly has more money to throw at this situation than most of the Euro-boutique brands.

TMobile might be a decent fit. TMobile has a large presence in the US, and if Hincapie goes, it could be the door that Trek needs. Giant is a similar type of entity as Trek, so I have to imagine that would be quite a battle.

Colnago sponsors two Pro teams, and I could see that perhaps they wouldn't have quite the same firepower money wise, so the question becomes would Rabobank or Milram be a good fit for Trek? Both cases probably not. I assume Trek really wants to continue domestic dominance so they need a good tiein.

Slipstream fits the bill the best, and for whatever reason I really dislike Felt bikes. Moreso than Trek even.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I think Slipstream would be a good bet. T-Mobile would be hard as they have Giant as their sponsor so yeah. I don't really like compact frames but that's another point altogether. I would not mind riding their bikes just to try em out of course.

All the european teams would be a little weird for Trek so to speak as they're an American brand with an American target as their main goal. So, to go European would be something they might not want. On the other hand, they already have a good base in the US so they might want to try and break into the European market but it'll be hard unless a 'truly European' team keeps winning and hence, Europeans would like to get Treks.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> All the european teams would be a little weird for Trek so to speak as they're an American brand with an American target as their main goal. So, to go European would be something they might not want.


And you know this how? When you have a good share of an existing market, the US, it's only natural to want to expand into another one, Europe. I could argue that Trek sponsored USPS/Disco specifically because they wanted to increase their market share in Europe. If they wanted to only stick to the US, then there are plenty of other US only teams they could have sponsored. 

But you are right, none of the Euro teams want to ride American bikes. Except for Gerolsteiner and Quick Step on Specialized. And Barloworld and Liquigas on Cannondales. And oh yeah, CSC on Cervelo's.  



> On the other hand, they already have a good base in the US so they might want to try and break into the European market but it'll be hard unless a 'truly European' team keeps winning and hence, Europeans would like to get Treks.


Pro teams ride whatever bike their sponsor tells them to. Sponsors ride whoever pays them the most. Whether they are made in the US or Italy or Belgium or Taiwan make virtually no difference. The pro tour bikes are all very high quality. Location of manufacture is almost totally irrelavant in most cases.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*My take....*

I'm still not sure that DISCO is Dead :14:  

I still have the gut feeling that before seasons end and all this is said and done that a Sponsor will come forward and the team will be here for 2008. I think this could be a marketing tactic (which we know Disco is great at playing dead and useful tactics) to try and draw out a last chance at signing a team sponser.

Now once a few of the key Disco riders sign deals with other teams - I will conceed that DISCO is DEAD! :cryin: 

Michael
www.MLKimages.com






culdeus said:


> Trek got the ultimate in coup by hitching their wagon to USPS. Nothing short of a meteoric rise in Trek popularity took place as droves of people signed up to get on the same bike that Lance rode.
> 
> Now with no "US" team to get behind where does Trek go from here? I mean CSC is really and truly an "American" team, but they've got their Cervelo deal that seems to work for both parties.
> 
> Will we see a huge market share loss for Trek or will they hang on as they've cemented their status as the "GM" of bikes in this country.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

innergel said:


> And you know this how? When you have a good share of an existing market, the US, it's only natural to want to expand into another one, Europe. I could argue that Trek sponsored USPS/Disco specifically because they wanted to increase their market share in Europe. If they wanted to only stick to the US, then there are plenty of other US only teams they could have sponsored.
> *
> But you are right, none of the Euro teams want to ride American bikes. Except for Gerolsteiner and Quick Step on Specialized.* And Barloworld and Liquigas on Cannondales. And oh yeah, CSC on Cervelo's.
> 
> ...


Well I don't know this I was just saying. But yeah, it might be a move they might not wanna make coz not many European teams ride American bikes for some reason. 

They could pay more money to try and change this but that could cost them too much perhaps. 

They can sponsor other American teams but given their stature, they most likely would wanna sponsor a Pro Tour Team. 

Of course riders ride anything they are paid to coz they well, are paid to do that.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

KMan said:


> I'm still not sure that DISCO is Dead :14:
> 
> I still have the gut feeling that before seasons end and all this is said and done that a Sponsor will come forward and the team will be here for 2008. * I think this could be a marketing tactic (which we know Disco is great at playing dead and useful tactics) to try and draw out a last chance at signing a team sponser.*
> 
> ...


Eh??? What marketing tactic? What dead and useful tactics?

While I hope that this would be the case, sadly, I doubt so. I would definitely love to be proven wrong.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Disco*

poor explanation on my part - and this is just a wild guess.

Disco has always used very good tacticts during racing - Bruyneel (and Lance) are pretty smart. Carry this over to a last ditch marketing/promotional/media bit ...so my guess is instead of letting the team fade into the sunset quietly at the end of the year - they announce the team is disbanning right after the TDF win with the hope that a sponsor may come forward, maybe even one thay have already been working with. My guess (and this is a lot of wild guessing) that if any of the original sponsors were close enought to sign a sponsorship deal - they probably had some serious interest in the team - personal feelings, they may not want to see a team with such great results disban and step in.

Probably not, but that is my guess and later in the fall when they have a sponsor I'll point to this message as say I told everyone so  
...and if not, I'll fade quietly.

MLK




uzziefly said:


> Eh??? What marketing tactic? What dead and useful tactics?
> 
> While I hope that this would be the case, sadly, I doubt so. I would definitely love to be proven wrong.


----------



## GueroAz (Nov 9, 2006)

Assuming Disco is down for the count, didn't I hear Cofidis withdraw their sponsorship after this year or 2008? Astana is reeling a bit after losing their two big stars. That could leave 3 spots in the Protour open.

Those ASO guys wanted to shrink the protour by 2 teams from 20 to 18. This seems like a good chance to do it naturally. If those three are out they can promote one team (Barloworld, Slipstream, whoever) and let the ASO invite 3 wildcards and Unibet wouldn't have to be left out in the cold.

Didn't I hear about a fourth team that pulled it's sponsorship? Two are for sure, one is very possible, but I thought I heard another like AG2R or someone like that.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

GueroAz said:


> Didn't I hear about a fourth team that pulled it's sponsorship? Two are for sure, one is very possible, but I thought I heard another like AG2R or someone like that.


Credit Agricole is ending their sponsorship after next year.


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

innergel said:


> When you have a good share of an existing market, the US, it's only natural to want to expand into another one, Europe. .


Good point. Trek can coast for a while here in the US. Even though the US market had been growing, the fastest way to gain sales is to take share in a market that already exists. 

I'd like to see them stick w/ an American team, but wouldn't be surprised if they packed their bags and went to Europe.


----------



## GueroAz (Nov 9, 2006)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> Credit Agricole is ending their sponsorship after next year.


That's the one. Just seems like a good time for the Protour to easily makeup with the ASO without having to look like they just gave in. This is a great chance to contract. The clean riders from those squads would easily find rides. 

Guys like Tyler Farar and Saul Raisin (assuming he comes back) would fit in perfectly with Slipstream's youth concept and keep American talent on American teams.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*have you ridden one?*



Einstruzende said:


> and for whatever reason I really dislike Felt bikes. Moreso than Trek even.


they're actually quite nice bikes...even their Al. models..


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

GueroAz said:


> Assuming Disco is down for the count, didn't I hear Cofidis withdraw their sponsorship after this year or 2008? Astana is reeling a bit after losing their two big stars. That could leave 3 spots in the Protour open.
> 
> Those ASO guys wanted to shrink the protour by 2 teams from 20 to 18. This seems like a good chance to do it naturally. If those three are out they can promote one team (Barloworld, Slipstream, whoever) and let the ASO invite 3 wildcards and Unibet wouldn't have to be left out in the cold.
> 
> Didn't I hear about a fourth team that pulled it's sponsorship? Two are for sure, one is very possible, but I thought I heard another like AG2R or someone like that.


I thought another team was pulling out (or rather, it's sponsor is possibly pulling out) too.

Disco most probably is no more after the last race they take part in and the Vuelta is the last Grand Tour. I hope they win it to go out with a real bang.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm hoping Slipstream gets BMCs


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

bahueh said:


> they're actually quite nice bikes...even their Al. models..


No, I've never ridden one. Never ridden a Trek outside of a single parking lot excursion on a test ride. Both strike me as generic, the Felt especially so. At least Trek has some R&D respect on their side.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> I thought another team was pulling out (or rather, it's sponsor is possibly pulling out) too.


Like I said above...Credit Agricole.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I would guess that whoever owns the CA team will be able to find another French sponsor. Disco gone, Astana in shambles, Unibet getting snubbed ... all this equates to an 18 team (or even a 16 team) Pro Tour next year.

I like the idea of Pro Tour, so I hope that something can be worked out. Now seems like the perfect time.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> I would guess that whoever owns the CA team will be able to find another French sponsor. Disco gone, Astana in shambles, Unibet getting snubbed ... all this equates to an 18 team (or even a 16 team) Pro Tour next year.
> 
> I like the idea of Pro Tour, so I hope that something can be worked out. Now seems like the perfect time.


16 would be a little small. They could give slots to Barloworld or Slipstream.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

KMan said:


> poor explanation on my part - and this is just a wild guess.
> 
> Disco has always used very good tacticts during racing - Bruyneel (and Lance) are pretty smart. Carry this over to a last ditch marketing/promotional/media bit ...so my guess is instead of letting the team fade into the sunset quietly at the end of the year - they announce the team is disbanning right after the TDF win with the hope that a sponsor may come forward, maybe even one thay have already been working with. My guess (and this is a lot of wild guessing) that if any of the original sponsors were close enought to sign a sponsorship deal - they probably had some serious interest in the team - personal feelings, they may not want to see a team with such great results disban and step in.
> 
> ...


Err... They already said they could actually get a sponsor and were close but they decided to pull out (Tailwind)


----------



## russman (Apr 25, 2005)

*Mad Russians!*

Don't forget about Tinkoff--they could sign some talent, get a protour license for '08.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Unibet may be dropping their sponsorship also.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

russman said:


> Don't forget about Tinkoff--they could sign some talent, get a protour license for '08.



They could... but I doubt so. I mean, Trek goin Tinkoff. Or maybe not.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

MikeBiker said:


> Unibet may be dropping their sponsorship also.


Couldn't blame those guys. Although things look better for them next year as long as UCI doesn't start muscle-flexing again.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*that just means*

That only means that the sponsors they were in talks with said they could only pony up X amount of $$ - which was way below what Disco needs to run in it's current state - forced to turn those down for lack of suficent funding.

MLK



uzziefly said:


> Err... They already said they could actually get a sponsor and were close but they decided to pull out (Tailwind)


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

MikeBiker said:


> Unibet may be dropping their sponsorship also.


You betting on it?


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Can you imagine an argyle Madone or SLC01? Cool.

as for T-mobile, I'm old and would still have a hard time thinking of them with something else other than Giant....

And how about the absence of Bianchi? There are interesting things going on right now. Keeps you on your toes....


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> Slipstream fits the bill the best, and for whatever reason I really dislike Felt bikes. Moreso than Trek even.


I think you will see Slipstream on Trek. What causes the Felt hate? I don't get worked up about many bikes and was not jumping up and down when we got our felt sponsorship but I have to admit its a good bike I still favor my all alu Specalized a bit more but the Felt is a solid racing platform. Trek has always just looked unattracive to me but I have to say that new madone thing they just put out looks reallyposh I could ride one of those and they actually have some sizes that would fit me.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, not so long ago, T-Mobile were on Pinarellos.... But now they are hand in hand with Giant, the team is Giant's testing facility for their top notch R&D so I don't see that relation stopping now.


----------



## elviskennedy (Aug 29, 2006)

Who is everyone trying to kid? Trek grew because of the popularity of one Lance Armstrong. That's it. USPS Postal didn't matter, Discovery didn't matter, George Hincapie didn't matter. And it won't matter much to Trek's sales if they sponsor a pro team or not next year, or the year after.

Everything in life is cyclical. Trek and the entire road bike industry is now on the downside of what has been a great ride (pun intended). How low will it go is the only question. Last time road sales tanked the mountain biking craze saved the industry. I'm not sure what will save it this time.

The liars, cheaters and dopers that seem to make up the world of pro cycling will be easy to blame but it's the sponsors and fans that continue to pretend that there is not a doping crisis in cycling that have been killing the sport.

___________________
www.elviskennedy.com


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

culdeus said:


> Trek got the ultimate in coup by hitching their wagon to USPS. Nothing short of a meteoric rise in Trek popularity took place as droves of people signed up to get on the same bike that Lance rode. .........
> 
> Will we see a huge market share loss for Trek or will they hang on as they've cemented their status as the "GM" of bikes in this country.


Wow - that's not the case where I live - at I'm actually in Texas. And the biggest shop in town carries Treks.

We have lots of Orbeas on the road (that's somewaht of a LBS issue), but I'm seeing a lot of interest and purchases of both Cervelos and Specialized bikes. In fact a friend of mine, who has a lot more $$ that me, just bought one of each!


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

The whole concept of bike sponsorships and marketing of products is essential to the very basic block of sport: it's a business. There has to be some justifiable gain to be shown before anyone is going to throw money into this sport again. Myself, if I were on the board of a large successful corporation, and there was the idea of a pro-cycling sponsorship brought up, even as a pro cycling enthusiast, I would want to see the numbers behind it first, and not base my affirmative or negative on "potential". This sport is in turmoil, and it's such a shame. perhaps the reason that pro cycling isn't larger than it is, and we all want it to be more popular, is because it simply doesn't have the ease of spectatorship. None of the big races here or in Europe are covered by anyone other than Vs. Not every household has Vs. Practically everyone has CBS, NBC, ABC so on. So, the NFL, NBA, and MLB have gotten a lot larger. Cycling just doesn't have that exposure. It's not at home in a nation so testosterone-fueled as the US. I would be very surprised to see a US entity, of any monetary significance, take on a cycling sponsorship.

On a side note, I read in today's Wall Street Journal that Amgen was looking at cutting costs due to the sliding sales of one of it's better known drugs. The article did not mention the Tour of California, but I can foresee that race perhaps going one more year, same with Tour of Georgia, and then folding. 

The sport just isn't attractive from a business standpoint anymore. Pro Cycling needs a marketing overhaul. My suggestion would be nationalizing the sport. Use the patriotism thing to it's max. Put those US riders on one team, and market them on Wheaties boxes. Let the US Olympic people run the thing. Compete in the annual TdF as a national event, pitting Spain against, Italy, against, the US, against, Belgium, against France, so on and so on.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Too bad Beckham isn't a pro bike rider.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

I was selling Trek very well way before the USPS sponsorship. It didn't hurt them, but they were quite dominant in the road bike market back then.


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Will Ride/Race For Food!!!*

Cofidis, Discovery, Astana, Unibet, Credit Agricole...suddenly you have 150 riders out of work. Not to mention all the support staff. Unlike years past, not too many deep pocket sponsors of rushing into cycling.

Certainly things will get worse before they get better. Maybe now the UCI will actually not turn a blind eye to the doping issue. It's ALL about money. For decades money continued to pour into cycling and all the stakeholders from riders to the UCI had a common interest to keep the status quo. Well, now with money and sponsors leaving in droves, the game has changed.

That's great news for all of us Cat. 2's out there. After Colavita and Jittery Joe's start stocking their rosters with bargain-priced ProTour riders, every Cat 1-2 race in the country will be absolute slug fests. The business park crit will never be the same again!!!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Cycling isn't like baseball, football or basketball. Teams have astonishing short lives, and their names have even shorter lives. New teams are formed all the time, and old ones are disbanded. A team's loyalty to a particular bike brand is equally ephemeral. Cofidis jumped to Time bikes just as Quick Step dumped the brand.

At least according to Phil & Paul, the Tour de France was extremely well-attended this year, despite the scandals. Plenty of money was probably made. With the break-up of Disco and other teams, there are suddenly a lot of top pros on the market. 

Bottom line -- there will be a full complement of teams competing in next year's season. Some of the team names will be new or unfamiliar, but there will be plenty of familiar faces on them.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Their upper end road bike sales might suffer a little, but they'll be fine overall. Cannondale seems to get by.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

ashpelham said:


> My suggestion would be nationalizing the sport. Use the patriotism thing to it's max. Put those US riders on one team, and market them on Wheaties boxes. Let the US Olympic people run the thing. Compete in the annual TdF as a national event, pitting Spain against, Italy, against, the US, against, Belgium, against France, so on and so on.


Sounds like a good idea IMHO.

The sport needs a shot of adrenaline.....erm.....that didn't come out right now did it?! LOL.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

I think most of the sponsorship troubles are because of the weakness of the Pro Tour and UCI. As of right now the UCI is at the whim of race organizers like ASO. Lets face it in the US a sponsor is paying to have the team ride in the Tour, the rest of the year is just the cost of doing business. Now all of a sudden ASO pulls the rug out and says just because your a Pro Tour team doesn't mean your getting in the door.

The UCI really needs to hulk up before sponsoring a team looks like a sound investment.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Trek will do well I'm sure.
> 
> Well, I just really like Discovery and their riders and such. I mean, I'm a pretty big fan. If Manchester United were to disband, I'd be bummed as hell. Worse even actually. I'll get over this of course. It's just well, sad and weird you know. Like, the team you support suddenly ceases to exist one day.
> 
> I was really bummed when David Beckham left United a few years back actually as he was my favorite player.


I don't think I've ever read anyone state that Beckham was their favorite player. I mean, you had Keane.


----------



## bornin53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Saunier Duval on Scotts*

Don't forget Saunier Duval on Scotts. Cervelo is a Canadian company.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Henry Porter said:


> I don't think I've ever read anyone state that Beckham was their favorite player. I mean, you had Keane.


Lots of people have. We had Keane, yes. But Becks was my favorite player. I loved his crossing ability and dead ball accuracy. While Keane also had his work ethics, I still stand by my choice of favorite player as David Beckham.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

MerlinAma said:


> Too bad Beckham isn't a pro bike rider.


I bet he has the endurance though. He completed the entire beep test (fitness test thingy) and could still go on.

He never stops running and chasing for balls. That guy's fit as hell.

He was a cross country runner back in his schooling days and such so yeah.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

hard to say this but i bet Specalized is smiling right now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

z ken said:


> hard to say this but i bet Specalized is smiling right now.


Why? Have the finally managed to build a bike that does not mess up poor Boonen's back?


----------



## 66Hyenas (Oct 1, 2005)

"cervelo is a canadian company". . . . Yes, and Canada is part of North America, along with Mexico and the United States


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

the reason i said Specialized is smiling b/c now with Trek out in the pro tou ( sob ), for now, Specialized should imcrease their sale in the next coming years along with Cervelo too. Giants and cannondale will also benefit. clearly the winners are Specialized and Cervelo ( both CSC and QS are doing well )


----------



## cyclelogic72 (Dec 1, 2006)

Regarding Slipstream's machines...

"Slipstream director Jonathan Vaughters confirmed to Cyclingnews that existing frame sponsor Felt would continue with the team into 2008."


----------

